# Piedmont This Weekend



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending on the honey-do list, I may take my son Nick down your way for some saugeye fishing this weekend. We'll, more than likely, be on the shore, near the roadbed. If you see us, give a wave....


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

When do you plan on being there? I may be out that way, if so I will stop and say hi!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Probably Saturday afternoon...


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Carl,
i think i should be there depending on weather. i will be on the roadbed or the gates
was in the bay where we finished up the day you were down today. it was the last day of launching at the marina. i will be launching from the rest area. i'll stop over if i see you.
Tim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK man. See you then.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Went down yesterday. The launch is definitely about past easy use but the rains may have raised the water level enough for another day or two with small boats. Ended up having a pretty good day. Only one dink out of 21 'Eyes. Kept our limits of 17 to 20 inchers. One Crappie, 3 Smallies, and 4 Largemouths came as bonuses. Everything on 1/4 ounce Vib-"E"s. Only 2 fish off the roadbed, 8 from the Marina Bay, and 11 from Hazelwood. Most fish came from 3 to 10 FOW.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Frank and I only got 3 yesterday. but that was between 4:00 and 5:30, didn't have much time. Jim, what do you call hazelwood, the bay across from the 4-h.
Tim


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. That's the place.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i will try to get you some fonts to look at this week,
we are a little crazy around here


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

We didn't have any luck, we launched at the marina, it was pretty shallow in places, tried the bay, and up by the gatehouse, a couple of points on the main lake. Ended up getting skunked.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't go... Along with the MAC Championship, I also brought a chest/sinus/flu bug home from Detroit... Guess I'll sit around, sneeze, cough, and watch the ice form...


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't make it out there today either. to busy at the screen shop. hopefully tomorrow. or maybe i'll try the river.
bttmline


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

billybob & I might try there this weekend.Best place to launch and a starting point would be appreciated!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What river? don't travel down that way too much.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd say the marina is probobly out of the question by next weekend. I had to run the electric for a couple hundred yards around the ramp.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been dieing to go to the tuscarawas and launching at the new launch in tusky.
bttmline


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Daddy, that's what you get when you hang around a Marsupial named Zippy! LOL


----------

